# Ebay Buyback Program



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

In response to the Verizon iPhone release, E-Bay is offerering a buyback program for the next 2 weeks. If you have an extra iPhone, Droid X, Samsung Galaxy or HTC EVO 4G sitting around, now is your chance to get a minimum of $200 for the device.

http://green.ebay.com/instantsale/i...campaign=VerizoniPhone?_trksid=p5197.m2000022

I have an extra 3GS so this is well worth it for me.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> In response to the Verizon iPhone release, E-Bay is offerering a buyback program for the next 2 weeks. If you have an extra iPhone, Droid X, Samsung Galaxy or HTC EVO 4G sitting around, now is your chance to get a minimum of $200 for the device.
> 
> http://green.ebay.com/instantsale/i...campaign=VerizoniPhone?_trksid=p5197.m2000022
> 
> I have an extra 3GS so this is well worth it for me.


 You could probably sell it for twice that on eBay. $200 is a real low-ball.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I understand this is run by GAZELLE.COM. If that is true stay away. The stories about them are horrible, mostly because they rarely pay what they say they will. Once they get your device back they hold it for a week or so and then tell you the condition "wasn't as described" and offer you less figuring you will take it rather wait for it's return.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> I understand this is run by GAZELLE.COM. If that is true stay away. The stories about them are horrible, mostly because they rarely pay what they say they will. Once they get your device back they hold it for a week or so and then tell you the condition "wasn't as described" and offer you less figuring you will take it rather wait for it's return.


Really? I just sent Gazelle two BlackBerry Storm2's (my wife and I upgraded to iPhone 4v's...) and I'm very pleased. We got $120 for each of them, which is fine by me - I'm happy to be rid of them....

Had no problem at all - the process was smooth as silk.

I suspect part of the problem is that people tend to overestimate the condition of their gear... We all miss things when we look at a particular device too long...


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I used the Radio Shack buy back program in November and was very happy with it. I upgraded a 3GS IPhone to a IPhone 4. Total cost to me was 25 cents. This was done in store and very fast. 
The Best Buy program is one I had issues with. I sent in a digital camera and they did not pay me what their website estimated. The camera did not have a mark on it yet they claimed it showed wear and tear. I think it is a bit of a scam.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dmurphy said:


> Really? I just sent Gazelle two BlackBerry Storm2's (my wife and I upgraded to iPhone 4v's...) and I'm very pleased. We got $120 for each of them, which is fine by me - I'm happy to be rid of them....
> 
> Had no problem at all - the process was smooth as silk.
> 
> I suspect part of the problem is that people tend to overestimate the condition of their gear... We all miss things when we look at a particular device too long...


You're talking Verizon phones which can only be used on Verizon which reduces their resale value vs. and GSM phone. However when it comes to iPhones which can be used worldwide if (easily) unlocked on GSM their "buy" prices are MUCH higher relative to CDMA phones. Aside from that you could probably have sold your Storms for 2X+ over that price if you want to deal with eBay. If you just want to dump them that's another story but you can be sure if they are PAYING $125 for them they are worth a LOT more in a private sale.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Phil T said:


> I used the Radio Shack buy back program in November and was very happy with it. I upgraded a 3GS IPhone to a IPhone 4. Total cost to me was 25 cents. This was done in store and very fast.
> The Best Buy program is one I had issues with. I sent in a digital camera and they did not pay me what their website estimated. The camera did not have a mark on it yet they claimed it showed wear and tear. I think it is a bit of a scam.


 I believe they all work with Gazelle and 1 or 2 other companies.

To each his own regarding any trade-in.  If you want the convenience and "ease" that's fine and I don't blame you. I got $680 on eBay for my 3GS last July and just under $500 for one just last Christmas from a local guy. Even now 3GS's are still going for $300-$400 if unlocked and JB. Both iPhones were simply Jailbroken and unlocked before selling (a 10 minute process). Even without doing that you'd maybe get $50-$75 less. I would never trade in an iPhone as they are absurdly overpriced on the private sale market, especially a recent "previous" model. But I have too much time on my hands and don't mind selling it but you can be sure what you get for a trade-in for an iPhone is way undervalued.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> You're talking Verizon phones which can only be used on Verizon which reduces their resale value vs. and GSM phone. However when it comes to iPhones which can be used worldwide if (easily) unlocked on GSM their "buy" prices are MUCH higher relative to CDMA phones. Aside from that you could probably have sold your Storms for 2X+ over that price if you want to deal with eBay. If you just want to dump them that's another story but you can be sure if they are PAYING $125 for them they are worth a LOT more in a private sale.


I agree - I could've done better in a private sale on eBay... If I can get it sold without tripping over the scammers, false bidders, etc. My eBay experience has been getting worse and worse, to the point where I had to realist the last item I sold 4 times before the buyer was 'real'.... Ugh.

Not saying Gazelle is a great deal - it isn't - but it was easy and I'm happy.

Storms were going for about $175 or so when I looked on eBay..... But I didn't want to deal with the hassle. And FWIW, they (Storms) are World Mode phones, so they have both CDMA and GSM radios.....


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> You're talking Verizon phones which can only be used on Verizon which reduces their resale value vs. and GSM phone. However when it comes to iPhones which can be used worldwide if (easily) unlocked on GSM their "buy" prices are MUCH higher relative to CDMA phones. Aside from that you could probably have sold your Storms for 2X+ over that price if you want to deal with eBay. If you just want to dump them that's another story but you can be sure if they are PAYING $125 for them they are worth a LOT more in a private sale.


Great point on GSM (global) vs CDMA (US, Mexico) market. The larger the market, the higher the price.

This is going to factor into the after-market price for the Verizon iPhone. Not much use for a CDMA phone in Europe or Asia.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dmurphy said:


> I agree - I could've done better in a private sale on eBay... If I can get it sold without tripping over the scammers, false bidders, etc. My eBay experience has been getting worse and worse, to the point where I had to realist the last item I sold 4 times before the buyer was 'real'.... Ugh.
> 
> Not saying Gazelle is a great deal - it isn't - but it was easy and I'm happy.
> 
> Storms were going for about $175 or so when I looked on eBay..... But I didn't want to deal with the hassle. And FWIW, they (Storms) are World Mode phones, so they have both CDMA and GSM radios.....


 Don't blame you on the BB, especially now, they are pretty much way down in value since all the 'droids are around. But an iPhone .... totally different situation.


----------

